# Welchen 24" TFT Monitor mit DVB-T soll ich nur kaufen?



## slikslak (5. Januar 2009)

Hi an alle!

Welchen 24" TFT Monitor mit DVB-T soll ich mir kaufen?

Ich spiele sehr viel, aber schau mir auch Blu-Ray und viele Videos am Pc an.
Es kann auch ein 26" TFT sein, wenn der Preis stimmt!

Welchen würdet Ihr mir zum kaufen empfhelen?

Hatte davor einen Samsung 22" 226BW danach einen Samsung 24" 245B, welchen ich meinem bruder geschenkt habe!

War mit beiden immer voll super zufrieden!

Kann aber auch eine andere Marke sein, hauptsache gut...

Warte auf eure zahlreichen antworten!

lg


----------

